# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  السؤال عن معنى مفردة في القرآن - الذرة -

## من الانصار

الاخوة الافاضل , السلام عليكم

 وردت كلمة ذرة في كتاب الله , و سؤالي هو ما معنى كلمة ذرة و المخاطب بها العرب آنذاك . فإني أعلم إنها ليست الذرة التي نفهمها نحن في زماننا هذا بالمفهوم او التعريف الكيميائي او الفيزيائي . فكيف فهم المخاطبون هذه المفردة آنذاك ؟ و ني لأعلم إنها ذات دلالة على شيء صغير و لذلك ضربَ اللهُ بها المثلَ . و لكن ما هي ؟ 

 و حياكم الله .

----------


## القارئ المليجي

الذَّرّ - يا أخي - عندهم هو: صغار النَّمل.
وقال قائلهم [هو حسان بن ثابت رضي الله عنه]:
لوْ يدِبُّ الحوْليُّ مِن ولَدِ الذَّرِّ عليْها لأندَبتْها الكُلُومُ

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وقال امرؤ القيس:
منَ القاصراتِ الطَّرفِ لو دبَّ مُحْولٌ  * * *  من الذَّرِّ فوقَ الإتْبِ منها لأثَّرا

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

الى الان نحن نسمي صغار النمل ذر

----------


## شارب الذهب

سؤالي ما معنى كلمة ذرة و المخاطب بها العرب آنذاك ، فإني أعلم أنها ليست الذرة التي نفهمها نحن في زماننا هذا بالمفهوم أوالتعريف الكيميائي أو الفيزيائي .
فكيف فهم المخاطبون المفردة آنذاك ؟ وإني لأعلم أنها ذات دلالة على شيء صغير ولذلك 
ضرب الله بها المثل . ولكن ماهي ؟
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
الأخوة الأفاضل بارك الله فيكم على إجاباتكم الموفقة  جعلها الله في موازين حسناتكم يوم القيامة ووفقكم الله لكل خير .
اسمحوا لي أخوتي الكرام بالمشاركة معكم في مناقشة الموضوع .
و الذي فهمته من سؤال الأخ الفاضل أنه يريدمعرفة معنى المفردة وأيضا فهمت كأنه يتساءل أيضا عن كيفية فهم العرب لهذه المفردة و التي تبين لنا في زماننا هذه أنها تعني شيئا دقيقا جدا لم يصل العلماء إلى معرفة كنهه إلا بعد تجارب طويله من خلالها وصلوا إلى معرفة مفهوم الذرة والتي هي وحدة بناء المادة و التي هي أيضا تتكون من مكونات دقيقة جدا لهاأوزان أصغر بكثير من وزن الذرة نفسها و التي لا ترى بالعين المجردة . و نحن بمعرفةالذرة ومكوناتها استطعنا أن ندرك معنى الآية بمفهوم أوسع و أشمل .
و لكن السؤال الذي ربما يقصده الأخ الكريم كيف فهم العرب هذا المعنى الدقيق للآية الكريمة وهم في ذلك الوقت لم يعرفوا مفهوم الذرة الذي نعرفه نحن الآن ؟؟؟  هل هناك فرق في الفهم ؟ 
أقول وبالله التوفيق :
قال تعالى: {كِتَـٰبٌ أُحْكِمَتْ ءَايَـٰتُهُۥثُمّ  َ فُصِّلَتْ مِن لَّدُنْ حَكِيمٍ خَبِيرٍ}
فمعانيه مفصلة وألفاظه واضحة غير مشكلة .
 وقال سبحانه وتعالى : 
{وَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَا مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلابِلِسَانِ قَوْمِهِۦ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْۖ فَيُضِلُّ ٱللَّهُ مَن يَشَآءُ وَيَهْدِى مَن يَشَآءُۚ وَهُوَ ٱلْعَزِيزُٱلْحَك  ِيمُ} يقول الامام الطبري في معنى ذلك :
يقول تعالى ذكره: وماأرسلنا إلـى أمة من الأمـم يا مـحمد من قبلك ومن قبل قومك رسولاً إلا بلسان الأمةالتـي أرسلناه إلـيها ولغتهم، ليُبَيِّنَ لهم يقول: لـيفهمهم ما أرسله الله به إلـيهم من أمره ونهيه، لـيثبت حجة الله علـيهم،
و قال الإمام الشوكاني :في معنى هذة الآية
أي :متلبساً بلسانهم متكلماً بلغتهم لأنه إذا كان كذلك فهم عنه المرسل إليهم ما يقوله لهم وسهل عليهم ذلك بخلاف ما لو كان بلسان غيرهم فإنهم لا يدرون ما يقول، ولا يفهمون ما يخاطبهم به. انتهى 
وقال سبحانه وتعالى
{وَإِنَّهُۥ لَتَنزِيلُ رَبِّ ٱلْعَـٰلَمِين  * نَزَلَ بِهِ ٱلرُّوحُ ٱلامِينُ * عَلَىٰ قَلْبِكَ لِتَكُونَ مِنَ ٱلْمُنذِرِينَ  * بِلِسَانٍ عَرَبِىٍّ مُّبِينٍ} (الشعراء: 192 ـ 195)قال الفخرالرازي تعليقا على هذه الآية الكريمة
 فلولم يكن مفهوماً بطل كون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلّم منذراً به، وأيضاً قوله:{بِلِسَانٍ عَرَبِىٍّ مُّبِينٍ} يدل على أنه نازل بلغة العرب، وإذاكان الأمر كذلك وجب أن يكون مفهوماً.انتهى

يتبع

----------


## شارب الذهب

فعندما قال سبحانه وتعالى :
 {وَمَا تَكُونُ فِى شَأْنٍ وَمَا تَتْلُوامِنْهُ مِن قُرْءَانٍ وَلا تَعْمَلُونَ مِنْ عَمَلٍ إِلا كُنَّا عَلَيْكُمْ شُهُودًاإِذْ تُفِيضُونَ فِيهِۚ وَمَا يَعْزُبُ عَن رَّبِّكَ مِن مِّثْقَالِ ذَرَّةٍ فِي ٱلارْضِ وَلا فِى ٱلسَّمَآءِ وَلا أَصْغَرَ مِن ذَٰلِكَ وَلا أَكْبَرَ إِلا فِى كِتَـٰبٍ مُّبِينٍ}
  خاطبهم سبحانه بما يفهمون و لم يكن من الصعب عليهم فهم هذا المعنى لأن الذرة التي ذكرهاالله سبحانه في الآية هي شيء معروف في لغتهم يعرفه الصغير والكبير .
روى الإمام الطبري بسنده عن ابن عبـاس رضيالله عنه أنه قال: إذا تعاجم شيء من القرآن، فـانظروا فـي الشعر، فإن الشعر عربـيّ .   
و الشواهد الشعرية القيمة التي أفادنابها  شيخنا الفاضل القارئ المليجي نفعناالله بعلمه تدل على أن هذا المعنى متداول ومألوف عند العرب كبيرهم و صغيرهم  .
و الدليل على أنه مألوف عند الصغارأيضا  ما جاء في تاج العروس ولسان العرب كمايلي:
قال الأَزهري: وتقول صِبْـيان الأَعراب فـي أَحاجِيهم (لغز): ما حُطائطٌ بُطائط تَمِيسُ تـحت الـحائط؟يعنون الذّرةَ.
و معنى اللغز هو (  حطائط أي الشئ الصغير حطائط بطائط يعني ما هوالشئ الصغير الذي يتبع بعضه بعضا وتميس يعني تتبختر تحت الحائط )
و حل اللغز هو الذرة يعني النملة الصغيرة .
فعندما يشير القرآن الكريم إلى الذرة فهذاشيء يفهمه العربي و يدرك منه المعنى و المغزى 
و هو كما تفضلت في سؤالك وقلت :
(ذات دلالة على شيء صغير ولذلك ضرب الله بهاالمثل) . 
و لذلك لم يكن لديهم أدنى مشكلة في فهم الآية و بأن الله سبحانه لا يخفى عليه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء و لو كان بوزن ذرة وهي النملة الصغيرة ولا ما هو أصغر منها في الوزن .
و لكننا لما عرفنا في زماننا هذا الذرة بمفهومها الفيزيائي تصورنا أن هذا المعنى كان مستحيلا تصوره في ذلك الزمن وظنناأنهم لم يفهموا المعنى ,
و لكن الأمر ليس كذلك بل أني أتصور أنهم فهموه بصورة أفضل مما فهمناه لأنهم فهموا الأصل و فهموا المعنى اللغوي على طبيعته بدون تكلف و كان هدفهم التطبيق والعمل قبل كل شيء .
و لكن لا بأس أن نبحث عن المعاني التي تستوعبها الآيات الكريمة وأن نساير العلم الحديث ولكن بشرط أن تكون هذه المعاني الجديدة تعتمد على حقائق علمية ثابته وليست نظريات لم تثبت صحتها بعد.

يتبع

----------


## شارب الذهب

و سوف استعرض معنى الذرة من كتب المعاجم :
قال ابن منظور في لسان العرب 
والذَّرُّ: صِغارُ النَّمْل، واحدته ذَرَّةَ؛ قال ثعلب: إِن مائة منها وزن حبة من شعير فكأَنها جزء من مائة، وقـيل:الذَّرَّة   لـيس لها وزن، ويراد بها ما يُرَى فـي شعاع الشمس الداخـل فـي النافذة؛ومنه سمي الرجل ذَرّاً وكنـي بأَبـي ذَرَ . وفـي حديث جُبـير بن مُطْعِم: رأَيت يوم حنـين شيئاً أَسود ينزل من السماء فوقع إِلـى الأَرض فَذَبَّ مثل الذَّرَ وهزم الله الـمشركين؛ الذرَّ: النمل الأَحمر الصغير، واحدتها ذَرَّةٌ .
و قال الزبيدي في تاج العروس :
(الذّرُّ: صِغَارُ النَّمْلِ و) قال ثَعْلَب: إنّ (مِائَةً منها زِنَةُ حَبّة) من (شَعِيرٍ) ، فكَأَنَّهَا جُزْءٌ من مِائَةٍ.
قال شَيْخُنَا: ورأَيْت في فَتَاوى ابن حَجَر المَكِّيّ نقلاً عن النّيسابُورِيّ: سَبْعُون ذَرَّةً تَزِنُ جَناحَ بَعُوضة، وسَبْعُون جَناحَ بَعُوضة تَزِن حَبَّةً. انتهى.
وقال الفيروزبادي في القاموس المحيط :
الذَّرُّ  صِغارُ النملِ،ومئَةٌ منها زِنَةُ حَبَّةِ شعيرٍ،
  ويقال  ( أي في الأمثال )«أضْبَطُ من ذَرَّةٍ »، لأَنَّها تَجُرُّ ما هو على أضْعافِها، وربما سَقَطا من شاهِقٍ، فلا تُرْسِلُهُ.
معلومة :  يستطيع النمل أن يحمل من عشرة إلى خمسين ضعف حجمه و يمشي بها مسافات طويلة أو حتى يتسلق الأشجار و هذا يشبه إنسانا يزن مائة رطل و يحمل سيارة صغيرة لمسافة سبعة أو ثمانية أميال تقريبا . 
قلت سبحان (الذي أعطى كل شئ خلقه ثم هدى ) لا إله إلا الله .

يتبع

----------


## شارب الذهب

و للفائدة سوف أذكر بعض الأحاديث الشريفة والآثار التي ورد فيها ذكر الذرة :
7559-عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال سمعتالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول قال الله عز وجل ومن أظلم ممن ذهب يخلق كخلقي فليخلقوا ذرة أو ليخلقوا حبة أو شعيرة .
(صحيح البخاري )
 44- عن أنس عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: " يخرج من النار من قال لا إله إلاالله وفي قلبه وزن شعيرة من خير، ويخرج من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله وفي قلبه وزن برة من خير، ويخرج من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله وفي قلبه وزن ذرة من خير."
(صحيح البخاري )
قال الحافظ بن حجر رحمه الله  في شرح هذا الحديث :
ومعنى الذرة قيل: هي أقل الأشياء الموزونة، وقيل: هي الهباء الذي يظهر في شعاع الشمس مثل رءوس الإبر،
وقيل: هي النملة الصغيرة،ويقال: إن أربع ذرات وزن خردلة.
(  3946   ) عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم: «لا يدخل الجنة رجل في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر، ولا يدخل النار رجل في قلبه مثقال ذرة من إيمان». 
( مسند الامام أحمد )
 (8691  ) ـ  عن أبي هريرة ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم قال: «يقتص الخلق بعضهم من بعض، حتى الجماء من القرناء، وحتى الذرة من الذرة». ( مسند الامام أحمد )  الجماء يعني الشاة التي ليس لها قرون أي يوم القيامة يقتص للشاة الجماء من القرناء و النملة من النملة ثم يقال كونوا ترابا .
و قال عنه الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد (رجاله رجال الصحيح)
(2541) عن عَمْرِو بنِ شُعَيْبٍ ، عن أَبِيهِ، عن جَدِّهِ ، عن النبيِّ قَالَ:«يُحْشَرُ المُتَكَبِّرُون  َ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَمْثَالَ الذَّرِّ فِي صُوَرِالرجالِ ، يَغْشَاهُمُ الذُّلُّ مِنْ كُلِّ مَكَانِ، يُسَاقُونَ إِلَى سَجْنٍ فِي جَهَنَّمَ يُسَمَّى بُولَس تَعْلُوهُمْ نَارُ الأَنْيَارِ يُسْقَوْنَ مِنْ عُصَارَةِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ طِينَةَ الْخَبَالِ» .
 (سنن الترمذي )  قال أبو عِيسَى: هذا حديثٌ حسنٌ صحيحٌ.

----------


## شارب الذهب

و هنا بعض الآثار أيضا :  
عن شعبة عن أبي إسحاق قال دخلت امرأتي وأم ولد زيد بن أرقم وامرأة أخرى على عائشة فجاء سائل فسأل فأعطته حبة وقالت إن فيهامثاقيل ذرة خير كثير رجال إسناده حسن
  البروالصلة (الحسين بن حرب المروزي)
(9778) عن أبي (هدينة ) أن سائلاً سأل عبد الرحمن بن عوف وبين يديه عنب فناوله حبةفكأنهم أنكروا ذلك فقال: في هذه مثقال ذرة كثير. 
مصنف ابن أبي شيبة  
1341- عن عبد الله بن محمد قال قال لي الأصمعي مررت بأعرابية في البادية في كوخ فقلت لها يا أعرابية من يؤنسك ها هناقالت يؤنسني مؤنس الموتى في قبورهم قلت فمن أين تأكلين قالت يطعمني مطعم الذرة وهي أصغر مني. 
 شعب الإيمان للبيهقي 
تعقيب على ما جاء في لسان العرب :
وقـيل: الذَّرَّةَ لـيس لها وزن، ويراد بها ما يُرَى فـي شعاع الشمس الداخـل فـي النافذة؛
قلت أنا شارب الذهب :
ليس شيء في الكون ليس له وزن و كيف يضرب الله سبحانه المثل بمثقال ذرة ثم لا يكون لها وزن و المثقال وحدة لقياس الوزن و قد قال  الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله:
ومعنى الذرة قيل: هي أقل الأشياء الموزونة. ،وقيل: هي الهباء الذي يظهر في شعاع الشمس مثل رءوس الإبر.انتهى
و كأن ما جاء في لسان الميزان يعني أن الهباء ليس له وزن .
قلت :  بل له وزن و مايساوي هذا الهباء الذي يرى في شعاع الشمس بجانب الذرة و مكوناتها بالمفهوم العلمي و التي لا ترى بالعين المجردة و قد أثبت العلماءأن الذرة لها وزن و هذا الوزن يحدد على حسب وزن البروتون و النترون لكل ذرة .
و في الختام أقول هذا ما تيسر لي من بحث في هذه المسألة فإن أصبت فمن الله وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي و من الشيطان وأسأل الله العفو و المغفرة . 
******************************  *************************
قال أبو بكر عبدالله بن حميد المؤدب  :
 رب ذي طمرين نضو يأمن العالم شره***** لا يرى إلا غنيا وهو لا يملك ذرة
 ثم لو أقسم في شيء على الله أبره .
******************************  *************************
و أشكر الأخ الفاضل ( من الأنصار ) على هذاالسؤال الطيب فجزاه الله خير الجزاء .
و الحمدلله رب العالمين .

----------


## القارئ المليجي

جزاك اللهُ خيرًا أخي الفاضل على هذا الجهد الطَّيِّب المشكور.
وفي الحقيقة، جوابي الأوَّل كان سريعًا، وحتى إنَّ البيتينِ كانا من الذاكرة، وبحثتُ فقط عن القائل.
ولو أردْنا البحث بحقّ - وقد كفَيْتنا ذلك - لرجعنا إلى كتُب التفسير عند ورود كلمة "الذرَّة" في أوَّل موضع في القرآن الكريم، وهو في سورة النساء (40).
وقد وجدتُ أكثر المفسرين ينقلون في تفسيرهم:
"الذرّة: النملة الصغيرة.
 وفي قراءة عبد اللَّه بن مسعود: لا يظلمُ مثقالَ نَملة.
 وعن ابن عباس: أنَّه أدْخلَ يدَه في التراب فرفعه ثمَّ نفخ فيه فقال: كلّ واحدةٍ من هؤلاء ذرَّة.
 وقيل: كلّ جزء من أجزاء الهباء في الكوّة ذرَّة".
فهذا مع ما ذكره أخونا "شارب الذهب" مع التوفيق كافٍ مُحصِّلا [كما قال الشاطبي رحمه الله]  :Smile:

----------


## احلام محمد اليمني

السلام عليكم موضوع قديم واسف على الرفع
شفت موضوع حول النجل
https://www.pagearabic.com/101528/%D...6%D8%AC%D9%84/
هل ممكن الفائدة حول معنى نجل

----------

